# Mise à jour de l'iMac G4



## tFlorian35 (15 Janvier 2014)

Salut à tous!
J'ai eu le plaisir de récupérer un iMac G4 aussi appelé "tournesol".
Je trouve cette machine vraiment sympatique à regarder (comme tous les Mac de toute façon ) 
Mais il s'avère que je suis un peux coincé. L'iMac tourne sous OS X 10.2.8 (Jaguar il me semble) 
J'ai lu pas mal de tutos concernant la mise à jour de l'iMac mais je n'ai pas vraiment eu de réponses à mes questions..
Je voidrais savoir si il est possible de passer sous OS X 10.3et aussi comment passer sous OS X 10.3 de nos jours?

Avant tout, il faudrait que je sache si le passage sous OS X 10.3 m'évitera l'obsoléscance de certains sites internet.

Merci d'avance à vous, Florian


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2014)

L'ideal sur ce modèle de Mac c'est de passer à 10.4.11

Par contre, il faut chercher sur les sites de petites annonces un DVD d'installation de MacOS X 10.4 (Tiger) en espérant qu'il ne sera pas vendu une fortune.


----------



## tFlorian35 (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci de cette réponse rapide !
Une fortune ... J'ai peur.
Il faut que je trouve le cd de OS X 10.4 ou le CD OS X 10.4.11


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2014)

N'importe quelle version de 10.4 (Mise à jour logiciels du menu POmme permettra ensuite de le passer en version 10.4.11), mais en vérifiant bien qu'il s'agit d'un DVD générique et pas d'un DVD fourni avec un modèle de Mac spécifique


----------



## tFlorian35 (15 Janvier 2014)

Ahh OS X 10.4 à encore des mises a jour de la parte de Apple ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2014)

oui tout à fait. Apple ne fait plus de mise à jour, mais les mises à jour existantes sont toujours en ligne et dès qu'un Mac ne connecte au serveur de mise à jour, la version la plus récente du système installé est proposée (si elle n'est pas déjà installée).

Si le Mac était sous 10.2.6 par exemple, la mise à jour 10.2.8 serait proposée


----------



## tFlorian35 (15 Janvier 2014)

OkOk !
Merci pour ton aide !
Bon alors je n'ai plus qu'a investiguer un CD de Tiger ... Je me souhaite bon courage x)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2014)

tFlorian35 a dit:


> Bon alors je n'ai plus qu'a investiguer un CD de Tiger ... Je me souhaite bon courage x)



D'autant que même si tu en trouves un, ça ne te permettra pas de progresser, vu que Tiger, il en faut plusieurs, des CD (s'il existe seulement sous cette forme, ce dont je ne suis pas persuadé).

à ta place, je chercherais plutôt un DVD ! (<- clic)


----------



## tFlorian35 (15 Janvier 2014)

Oui bon ça va hein 
Merci pour le lien


----------

